# Sad songs



## Saith (Aug 27, 2009)

Um, I was just wondering whether anybody knew of any sad songs.

I mean, by sad, I obviously don't mean 'my gf lyk so dumped me, now lissun'. 
I don't reeeaaally know what I do mean, but eh.

But yeah, any really sad songs, anyone?

Oh yeah, also love songs. Once again, real love songs, songs like 'Look for the Woman' by Scroobius Pip, or 'You Knows I Loves You' by GLC. Um, basically, more realistic songs.

Thankee.


----------



## Dinru (Aug 28, 2009)

Pay close attention. You will probably cry.


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 28, 2009)

higeki


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 28, 2009)

anathema - one last goodbye


----------



## PokeNinja (Aug 28, 2009)

Dinru said:


> Pay close attention. You will probably cry.


Kokoro... 
I memorized that song already. In romaji. kwee~
( so I'm not the only Vocaloid otaku on this forum...)
*forces self not to go into otaku mode*

Anyway, sad songs...
Gah, I suck.
I do know some sad songs, but all I can think of as of now are in Japanese o.o


Well....
Servant of Evil, Regret Message, and Re_Birthday (I cut out Daughter of Evil cuz... it's not sad... and Re_birthday is the "happy ending")
Kokoro and Kokoro/kiseki
Soundless voice and Proof of Life
Recycle Bin and Salvage
Prisoner and Paper Airplane (especially Paper airplane)

And...
Idk, I'll come back to edit later once I remember the songs...


----------



## Dewgong (Aug 29, 2009)

also hahaha kokoro

i never cried at it but i thought it was a pretty cool song

KOKORO FUSHIGI FUSHIGI KOKORO♪
WATASHI WA SHITAAAA YORUKOBU KOTO WO♪ and i still remember every word of it...

and aaaah recycle biiiiinn ;  ~;

(as a random note to the vocatakus at this place, hakobako player is my favourite vocaloid song evarrrr bye)


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 29, 2009)

Approximately half of Tom Waits' discography.

Particularly _Closing Time_. That album makes me want to cry and I don't even know why.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Aug 29, 2009)

Mother, Father - Journey


----------



## Flora (Sep 14, 2009)

It's not even technically out yet (unless you preordered the album), but definitely _Goodnight My Love_ by Honor Society.

I listened to it three times and I keep feeling like crying.


----------



## Saith (Sep 15, 2009)

Sorry, I kept forgotting to come online to say thanks, so, um, thanks. : D


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 15, 2009)

actually pretty much everything I love is sad


----------



## Spatz (Sep 17, 2009)

Kamelot - Love you to death
Will Smith - Tell me why


----------



## foreign contaminant (Sep 19, 2009)

"requiem for all the lonely teenagers with passed out moms" - atlas sound
"names" - cat power
"never make me cry" - fleetwood mac

off the top of my head.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 19, 2009)

I just happen to have iTunes open, so here we go! (Bold are _really _sad ones!)

Adam's Song-Blink-182
*Alive-Pearl Jam
Black-Pearl Jam
Bright Eyes-Art Garfunkel*
Brothers on a Hotel Bed-Death Cab for Cutie
*Dead Boy's Poem-Nightwish
Exit Music (For a Film)-Radiohead*
Fake Plastic Trees-Radiohead
Forgiven-Within Temptation
Hallelujah-Everyone ever has covered this (Personally, I like the original best. Yeah, he can't sing, but the ending's prettier.)
Hello-Evanescence
I Miss You-Blink-182
*I Will Follow You Into the Dark-Death Cab for Cutie*
If the World Ends-Guillemots
Jeremy-Pearl Jam
Missed the Boat-Modest Mouse
Nemo-Nightwish
*No Surprises-Radiohead*
Ocean Breaths Salty-Modest Mouse
Perfect-Smashing Pumpkins
Run-Snow Patrol
*Samson-Regina Spektor
The Scientist-Coldplay
The Show Must Go On-Queen*
Someday You Will Be Loved-Death Cab for Cutie
Somewhere a Clock is Ticking-Snow Patrol
*Street Spirit (Fade Out)-Radiohead*
Styrofoam Plates-Death Cab for Cutie
Today-Smashing Pumpkins
*What Sarah Said-Death Cab for Cutie
You Could Be Happy-Snow Patrol*
99 Luftbaloons-Nena

Long lists FTW.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 19, 2009)

that is a pretty awesome list ketsu


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 21, 2009)

Opeth - Burden
Primordial - Gallows Hymn 
Sentenced - No One There (Watch the video too.)
Pantera - Cemetery Gates
Gardenian - Funeral
Novembers Doom - For Every Leaf that Falls
Katatonia - Brave
Dark Tranquillity - No One
Gris - Cicatrices


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 23, 2009)

jolteon about every song on the cold white light is "i'm gonna kill myself" worthy


----------



## Jolteon (Sep 23, 2009)

Watershed said:


> jolteon about every song on the cold white light is "i'm gonna kill myself" worthy


That one's the best, though. :P


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 23, 2009)

nah the best is "everything is nothing"


----------



## Neo (Sep 23, 2009)

Forever Gone - Lyrycyst feat. Mariann Shaw is pretty sad, but I guess it's connected to when one of my online close friends passed away in August. :/ Not usually my type of music.

Apart from that... 
I'm Sorry, I Am - Brokencyde*,
I Think I'm Going Insane - Brokencyde*,
What We Made - Example*,
Descene - Life's Decay,
and Promise Me - Dead by April.

*But*, Deeper Down - My Dying Bride is my best, for sure. If you're into that kind of music.

_*I don't usually listen to rap. Seriously. But it's still sad, it's the lyrics that count._


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 25, 2009)

i haven't heard that mdb song but fuck know i'd go for "sear me mcmcxii" or "the snow in my hand"


----------



## Keltena (Sep 26, 2009)

Chemo Limo - Regina Spektor.

I don't know about emotional effect overall, but the subject matter is absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## Minish (Sep 27, 2009)

Hello - Evanescence
Wise Woman - Monika McGee and Lenansidhe
Passage - Vienna Teng
Hallelujah - Jeff Buckley (only heard his version. well, and alexandra burke's)
Ever - Emilie Autumn
The Wedding Day - Monika McGee and Lenansidhe
Mad World - Gary Jules
Giselle - RURUTIA (I don't think it's actually sad though, it just makes me feel sad)
Pavane - RURUTIA
Waiting.. - BoA
Cassie - Flyleaf

Roughly in order. All I can think of right now, but I'm sure there are more I know.


----------



## H-land (Sep 29, 2009)

Watershed said:


> nah the best is "everything is nothing"


Dust in the Wind, by Kansas. That's not nihilistic enough for you, I don't know what I can do.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 29, 2009)

It's a great song. I like it. But not as much as my precious doom metal. Not that it is actually doom metal, but fuck that.

Snowcapped fucking mountains, rain on the forest. I'm gonna die, tralala, fuck you all.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 3, 2009)

Sugar and song by thieves like us.

I am trying not to cry while I listen to this.


----------



## wyoming789 (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0B-hJ_gotc

My favorite song.


----------



## Alexi (Oct 7, 2009)

Dear God - A7X

Only one I can think of right now, considering I listened to it a few hours ago.


----------



## Aisling (Oct 15, 2009)

oh jesus christ

Letter~From the Lost Days - Akira Yamaoka.

I just heard it for the first time by itself without the cutscene playing over it (which alone already has made me cry) and I'm sobbing.

I suppose the song has a happy message, but the way it is sung makes it feel like... it's a far off dream. It feels so unsure. It breaks my heart


----------



## departuresong (Oct 28, 2009)

Virgin Black's "Requiem, Kyrie"

Anyone who isn't the least bit moved by it has no soul.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 1, 2009)

I have no soul.

Pretty good because I don't believe in them.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 3, 2009)

Moar Vocaloid Tearjerkers!

Meltdown-Kagamine Rin
Prisoner-Kagamine Len
Paper Plane-Kagamine Rin
Daughter of Evil-Kagamine Rin (but only if you know what happens in:)
Servant of Evil-Kagamine Len (and even more so if you know what happens in:)
Regret Message-Kagamine Rin (but you can make yourself cry with happiness in:)
Re_birthday-Kagamine Len
The Disappearance of Hatsune Miku-Hatsune Miku
Recycle Bin-Kagamine Len
Salvage-Kagamine Rin


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 7, 2009)

If I may offer my Broadway-related suggestions:

Life Support from RENT
I'll Cover You (Reprise) from RENT
I'm Not That Girl from Wicked
For Good from Wicked
There's a Fine, Fine Line from Ave Q
Pretty much anything from Les Mis (I mean, it's in the title), but the saddest ones, I think, are I Dreamed a Dream and On My Own
Under Your Spell (reprise) from the Buffy Musical (Once More, With Feeling)
Where Do We Go From Here? from the Buffy Musical
And while not from the musical ep, Michelle Branch's song Goodbye to You makes me a very sad panda because of its placement in another Buffy ep.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Nov 7, 2009)

talking heads' "this must be the place (naive melody)" is sort of sad-sounding. with the lyrics accounted for, it's not so much sad as it is just nervous.


----------



## Momoharu (Nov 8, 2009)

Anything by Jay Sean is pretty much a sad love song.


----------



## Harlequin (Nov 9, 2009)

Alyssa Lies - Jason Michael Carroll
Tears - Jason Michael Carroll
One - Bare the Pop Opera (:()
See Me - Bare the Pop Opera and then listen to Warning - Bare the Pop Opera
Concrete Angel - Martina McBride

AND I have others but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## Tarvos (Nov 23, 2009)

The whole Requiem for a Dream OST


----------

